# Metro 2033 Redux crashing entire PC



## Yeldur (Nov 16, 2015)

I recently bought the Metro 2033 Redux and the Metro Last Light Redux in the special deal they have going, the only issue I have now, is that every time I try to continue the download of Metro 2033, it crashes my entire PC, the entire thing freezes up and I have to hold the power button in order to turn the thing off, I'm 100% certain it is Metro 2033 Redux download doing this, and to be frank I'm scared to restart steam in case the download attempts to continue and kills my computer, has anyone else had this issue or knows how to fix this issue?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Questions: Are you doing anything with your computer while the download is taking place? Have you checked your steam server download location...if not it's in steam settings under downloads/download region. Change it to something closer to your location. Steam itself may be corrupt and a complete uninstall and reinstall might be in order.


----------



## Yeldur (Nov 16, 2015)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Questions: Are you doing anything with your computer while the download is taking place? Have you checked your steam server download location...if not it's in steam settings under downloads/download region. Change it to something closer to your location. Steam itself may be corrupt and a complete uninstall and reinstall might be in order.


Was set to Manchester, I set it to London, no difference at all. 
Does a complete uninstall of steam mean I will have to re-download every game I have and will lose every bit of data steam has? I really really hope not.
Also, a side note, I was able to install Metro: Last Light without it crashing my PC, this is ONLY an issue with Metro: 2033. Not sure if that helps


----------



## Yeldur (Nov 16, 2015)

Forgot to mention, I'm not doing anything else whilst running the download, no.


----------



## Yeldur (Nov 16, 2015)

bumpity bump


----------

